# Are You Ready to TUMBLE...?



## Staunton Dan (Sep 6, 2009)

This 3 piece honey amber whiskey is nicer than it looks here. This is how it looked prior to going into the tumbler. I am just using aluminum oxide and will run it for at least a week. It should be a beuat when it comes out.


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 6, 2009)

You are probaly going to have to use Centrium after the alum becaue that color glass is usally very soft, to soft for alum which will leave a slight cut haze to it which you will notice weeks after tumbling it.

 Digger Ry


----------



## Staunton Dan (Sep 6, 2009)

This tumbling is not as easy as it might appear. There are so many variables. I commend you on you knowledge. Personally, I will only tumble bottles for my own use. I can't imagine doing it for others as everybody's preferences and expectations are so diverse. Many should be glad that there are those of you out there that have the knowledge  and are willing to put their reputation on the line to professionally tumble a bottle. My hat is off to you, Ry.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 6, 2009)

Best of luck, Dan! That lady has potential!! []


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Sep 7, 2009)

you're using Centrium as a polish??

 where is that available please??

 jim


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 7, 2009)

cerium oxide?


----------



## bottlediger (Sep 7, 2009)

Cerium is what I ment to spell out, I am not the best speller. You can buy that stuff from Jar doc

 Digger Ry


----------



## Staunton Dan (Sep 7, 2009)

Here is another source for tumbling media commonly used for rock tumblers. Most are more expensive than the Jar Dr. but some like Aluminum Oxide is cheaper. Also there might be a dealer closer to you that you could save on shipping costs. http://www.lortone.com/abrasives_polish.html


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 7, 2009)

Gem and Mineral shows are a good place to buy oxides cheap. They have them here about once a year. Check for one coming to your towm.


----------

